# Catapillars???



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I losing a bunch of leaves.
I cannot find any worms anywhere.
Reckon they already hatched to butterflies and took off??
Should I go ahead and respray?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep. Just because you can't see them, doesn't mean that their not there. Bt them.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Why spray if they are already gone? .... the spray kills good insects too ... like bees

Nature needs to eat too ...

BTW
It is prob. leaf cutters


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Could be grasshoppers / locusts too - have seen some lately eating leaves off my bay tree. They are very mobile and don't hang around after they have pigged out.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Why spray if they are already gone? .... the spray kills good insects too ... like bees
> 
> Nature needs to eat too ...
> 
> ...


..this.

Mike, climb up in the tree and sit real still and stake 'em out.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Why spray if they are already gone? .... the spray kills good insects too ... like bees


 Like I said, just because you don't see them, that doesn't mean they're not there. Also, Bt strains are very host specific and will not harm people, animals, and beneficial insects.

Bt (_Bacillus thuringiensis_) is a natural bacteria that is commonly found in soil. When eaten by caterpillars, the bacteria produce proteins that paralyze the caterpillar's digestive system, which causes them to stop feeding and die.

Bt is safe for use in organic gardens because it has a specific target and is nontoxic to humans, animals, and beneficial insects.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Bunch of leaves missing on my pecan tree and did not see any until yesterday in the bird bath under the tree. Going to spray in the morning.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I will trust what WR says. This dude is a gardening machine.......


Thanks for the advice Scott.......real helpful!! You silly goose.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Those circular cuts come from leafcutter bees. They aren't eating the plant, they line their nests with the material. It might look a little unsightly, but they usually don't really harm the plant. They are pollinators, so are beneficials.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I never heard of them before. After reading about them, that is probably the cause of Mike's problem. I learned something new today. Thanks pshay!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> .....It is prob. leaf cutters


Ummmmm...:biggrin:


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Be careful what you spray because if its killing bugs its killing you too.


----------

